# Karpfen hältern



## Fischer Andy (20. Juli 2010)

hey...
mal ne doofe frage!
wie lange kann man karpfen hältern ohne das sie i-welche schäden nehmen?
danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## beton0815 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfen hältern*

6 - 8 Wochen 

Nein, hältere sie nicht länger wie nötig. Je nachdem wieviel Stress der Fisch nach dem Drill hat, hälter ich ihn Nachts und mach dann früh Morgens ein Foto. Danach darf er aber sofort wieder schwimmen


----------



## Fischer Andy (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfen hältern*

kay...
aber ich meine weil man überall hört das man karpfen vor dem essen 1-2 wochen inner badewanne oder so hältern soll damit die nicht so nach schlamm schmecken!
aber ich bezweifle das der es soo lange ohne sauerstoff in der badewann aushält!


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfen hältern*



Fischer Andy schrieb:


> kay...
> aber ich meine weil man überall hört das man karpfen vor dem essen 1-2 wochen inner badewanne oder so hältern soll damit die nicht so nach schlamm schmecken!
> aber ich bezweifle das der es soo lange ohne sauerstoff in der badewann aushält!



Du sollst ja auch Sauerstoff zuführen, einfacher wäre es die Bauchappen wegzuschneiden.


----------



## Fischer Andy (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfen hältern*

wie?
einfach die bauchlappen abschneiden? 
geht das genauso?


----------



## wobbler68 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfen hältern*

Hallo

Wenn unser Verein im Herbst große Karpfen (zum ablaichen in nächsten Jahr)holt kommen diese einzeln in Wannen in nasse Tücher(Bettwäsche).Die Karpfen (15-34pf.)haben dies immer sehr gut überstanden(ca.2-3Std.).Wichtig ist nur das die Tücher Nass sind und es sollte kühl sein.

MFG

Alex


----------



## brokel87 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfen hältern*

man kann karpfen theoretisch sehr lange zeit hältern.
es kommt auf die methode an.
in einem karpfensack ist dies über mehrere stunden oder tage möglich.
in der nassen wolldecke geht es auch einen lange zeit.
allerdings bin ich gegner davon einen fisch nur um auf besseres licht zu warten zu hältern, man kann nachts herrvorragende fotos machen.
es sollte immer das wohlergehen des fisches im vordergrund stehen. 
dies kann natürlich auch bedeuten das man fische umsetzen will weil der kleine tümpel am austrocknen ist, in diesem falle habe ich auch schon auf eine nasse wolldecke zurückgegriffen und in einer wildwanne mit reichlich wasser einige karpfen über eine entfernung von 30km im auto transportiert und es hat keiner schaden genommen.
man sollte sich aber auf jeden fall überlegen ob es ok ist den fisch einzusperren, man selbst möchte dies ja auch nicht...


----------



## Doc Plato (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfen hältern*



Fischer Andy schrieb:


> wie?
> einfach die bauchlappen abschneiden?
> geht das genauso?




Fett ist Geschmacksträger! Schneide großzügig die fettigen Bauchlappen ab und gut ist.


----------



## Boendall (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfen hältern*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Fett ist Geschmacksträger! Schneide großzügig die fettigen Bauchlappen ab und gut ist.


 
Wobei ich auf den Geschmack der Bauchlappen gerne verzichte.:m

Aber es gibt auch Leute die behaupten größere Forellen sind nicht gut. Bauchlappen weg und die schmecken super lecker.


----------



## Udo561 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfen hältern*



Fischer Andy schrieb:


> kay...
> aber ich meine weil man überall hört das man karpfen vor dem essen 1-2 wochen inner badewanne oder so hältern soll damit die nicht so nach schlamm schmecken!
> aber ich bezweifle das der es soo lange ohne sauerstoff in der badewann aushält!



Hi,
willste deinen Karpfen am Gewässer hältern um später ein Bild zu machen oder willste den in der Badewanne schwimmen lassen damit er nicht so nach Modder schmeckt ?
Gruß Udo


----------



## brokel87 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfen hältern*

ach es geht um die esserei...

dann guten hunger:m


----------



## welsstipper (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfen hältern*

ich für meinen teil hältere karpfen garnicht, erstens weil ich keinen fisch esse außer den vom eskimo oder so und zweitens, weil ich früher genug fotos gemacht habe, ich für meinen teil erfreu mich nur an der natur sprich wolken, vögel etc etc das ist das was das hobby angeln für mich ausmacht, ob ich dabei was fange spielt kaum noch eine rolle klar freut man sich über nen gefangen fisch, aber wen ich ihn nicht verwerten kann in den nächsten 1 - 2 tagen kommt er sofort zurück egal wie groß oder klein er auch sein mag.#6

wie gesagt das sieht jeder anders aber für mich ist es das erlebis in der natur und nicht wie die meisten karpfen und welsangler hauptsache groß 

schönheit ist das was zählt,nicht das gewicht, wie bei den frauen :q


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfen hältern*

Warum driftet das ganze wieder gen C+R? 

Klare Frage wurde gestellt, sollten auch klare Antworten folgen (sind sie ja bereits), aber wozu wieder die C+R Debatte?


----------



## Udo561 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfen hältern*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Klare Frage wurde gestellt,



So klar wurde die Frage auch nicht gestellt :q
Macht ja wohl einen Unterschied ob ich einen karpfen hältere um später ein Bild zu machen oder ob ich ihn in der badewanne schwimmen lassen möchte um in zu verspeisen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfen hältern*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Warum driftet das ganze wieder gen C+R?
> 
> Klare Frage wurde gestellt, sollten auch klare Antworten folgen (sind sie ja bereits), aber wozu wieder die C+R Debatte?




Richtig.

Der Themenstarter will wissen, ob man durch längeres Hältern den Geschmack eines Karpfens verbessern kann. 

Also bitte dabei bleiben.


----------



## chivas (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfen hältern*

hier isses nicht erlaubt - daher stellt sich für mich die frage gar nicht.

nötig war´s bei mir auch noch nie... selbst aus "schlammlöchern" haben die karpfen bisher alle tadellos geschmeckt.


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfen hältern*



Udo561 schrieb:


> So klar wurde die Frage auch nicht gestellt :q
> Macht ja wohl einen Unterschied ob ich einen karpfen hältere um später ein Bild zu machen oder ob ich ihn in der badewanne schwimmen lassen möchte um in zu verspeisen
> Gruß Udo





Fischer Andy schrieb:


> hey...
> mal ne doofe frage!
> wie lange kann man karpfen hältern ohne das sie i-welche schäden nehmen?
> danke schonmal im voraus!





Fischer Andy schrieb:


> kay...
> aber ich meine weil man überall hört das man karpfen vor dem essen 1-2 wochen inner badewanne oder so hältern soll damit die nicht so nach schlamm schmecken!
> aber ich bezweifle das der es soo lange ohne sauerstoff in der badewann aushält!



Ist doch klar und eindeutig  Sicher hätte der TE das ganze auch direkt in einem Post sagen können, aber er hat ja klar gestellt das es hier um den Verzehr geht.


----------



## Fischer Andy (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfen hältern*

ja am anfang wars unklar gestellt hab mich aber dann deutlich ausgedückt finde ich zuministens...
also reicht es auch wenn ich die bauchlappen abschneide...dann is der modder geschmack auch weg?!
dann werde ich das mal probieren...
weil ich will auchnich das er dann unötig inner badewanne leidet!


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfen hältern*

Es gab mal die Regel das Karpfen nur in den Monaten mit "R" essbar sind, zumindest sind in diesen Monaten die Hälterbedingungen besser, das die Geschichte mit der Badewanne plausibler ist.
Derzeit ist durch die hohen Temperaturen eine Hälterung schlecht und auch die Blaualgenkonzentrationen hoch und angeblich sind die hauptsächlich am schlechten Geschmack schuld.


----------



## chivas (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfen hältern*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Derzeit ist ... auch die Blaualgenkonzentrationen hoch und angeblich sind die hauptsächlich am schlechten Geschmack schuld.



unter anderem^^

und das ist wohl auch eher der grund für die "r-regel"...


----------



## Sterni01 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfen hältern*

Ich habe aber Karpfen auch schon im Dezembä gegessen !!!!


----------

